# friendly bet round 3



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

if the spurs win the west then suns fans have to put the avatar to Spurs logo. if suns win then Spurs fans must put avatar to the Suns
R YOU IN?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

hey,rock,don't do the bet any more, or ur current Avatar can't survive after the WCF. :biggrin: 

i am out of this bet though.u know i have lost a bet in the playoffs already.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm in, but I'll go a step further. I don't know if you've seen the Gone Fishing Thread, but if the Spurs lose I'll put the Spurs' Gone Fishing picture as my avatar.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ehhh Im confident. Im in :biggrin:


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Sorry. Not a fair bet. For you that is. Besides, I'm against any practice that forces one to change their allegance against their own free will.

We will win this series.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

change change Kekai23 .


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> change change Kekai23 .


yep thanks for doing the bet this wraps up all the betting on avatars


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> yep thanks for doing the bet this wraps up all the betting on avatars


woah, what? No finals bet, or did I just missunderstand?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> woah, what? No finals bet, or did I just missunderstand?


well i was gonna do that but the rule is have to keep it for the nxt round and we cant realy do that for the finals, mybe just a week or 2 periode, what do you think


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> well i was gonna do that but the rule is have to keep it for the nxt round and we cant realy do that for the finals, mybe just a week or 2 periode, what do you think


Ah I see, but yeah. You could change it for 2 weeks or something...or until next season starts:biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't think they're going to hold up to the deal. That's a shame too, because if the Spurs lost there would be 5-6 Spurs fans with Suns avatars.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I don't think they're going to hold up to the deal. That's a shame too, because if the Spurs lost there would be 5-6 Spurs fans with Suns avatars.



I didn't even say I would accept the bet, so I don't see why I should?

Kekai though should, he's only one who accepted, and I'm sure if he signed on he would change it. He's been doing his football and "partying" which is the reason he stopped being a assistant mod. He has no time.


----------



## naloblackey (Feb 26, 2005)

yo idiots....

kekai is gone...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> I didn't even say I would accept the bet, so I don't see why I should?





I wasn't saying anybody else should. I was just saying that this bet brought on by fellow Spurs posters doesn't favor Spurs posters either. No Suns fans are obligated to do this, so that's no big deal. It's just that the punishment would have been a lot worse than the reward in this case. The Spurs win, there's only 1 Suns fan to take part in it, and he's AWOL. If the Suns would have won, there would have been 6-7 Spurs fans running around with Suns avatars.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I wasn't saying anybody else should. I was just saying that this bet brought on by fellow Spurs posters doesn't favor Spurs posters either. No Suns fans are obligated to do this, so that's no big deal. It's just that the punishment would have been a lot worse than the reward in this case. The Spurs win, there's only 1 Suns fan to take part in it, and he's AWOL. If the Suns would have won, there would have been 6-7 Spurs fans running around with Suns avatars.


ah, ok. well, if I had joined in on it I woulda changed it but I didn't have much confidence to do so. I was actually hopin to avoid the Spurs in the playoffs somehow. It MAY have happened, if we were 2 seed and you guys were 1. You woulda had a 2nd rd matchup with Mavs who match up better than we do. And I think we woulda taken care of the Sonics. We match up better with them. Oh,well, time to regroup for next yr.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> ah, ok. well, if I had joined in on it I woulda changed it but I didn't have much confidence to do so. I was actually hopin to avoid the Spurs in the playoffs somehow. It MAY have happened, if we were 2 seed and you guys were 1. You woulda had a 2nd rd matchup with Mavs who match up better than we do. And I think we woulda taken care of the Sonics. We match up better with them. Oh,well, time to regroup for next yr.


we were 3-1 against dallas and the lose was with out duncan so i would say we might of won in 5gms


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't know, TheRoc5. I'd have to agree with dissonance19 on this one. Dallas would probably have had the best chance of beating us than anyone else in the west would have had. I'm not saying we would lose against them, just that they would have they best shot at beating the spurs.


----------

